# Duck Call kits



## jzerger

I don't hunt and don't call ducks (long-distance ones anyway). However, I have some relatives I will see this summer that I haven't seen in years that might appreciate them.  I noticed there are some duck call kits (PSI, Hut) .
The instructions look complicated (probably because I have no idea what I'm looking for in the end..other than one just like the picture).
I've turned pens from about everything (Tru-stone, antler, corian, etc).
I'm likely to only make a half-dozen or so (course I said that about higher-end pens too...about 30 ago).

Any advice or links to info would be helpful to get me started.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## hilltopper46

Game Calls-hutproducts.com

another good resource is THO Game Calls Home

They are fun, and fairly easy.


----------



## trooperjd

Do a search on tho game calls and the forum is a wealth of information.


----------



## SDB777

There are definitely cheaper dealer to go through then THO...although there are a lot of good folks at the forum there making calls.


Check around before you throw cha-ching.






Scott B


----------



## jzerger

*It looks like one needs two separate "kits" to make one duck call (based on the directions below...a Hut duck call).  Is this typical? *

*Are there also two separate sets of bushings (one for each kit)?*

*Thanks for your help,*

john


*Description*

Presentation game calls are a thing of beauty and function. All the parts you ll need are available in two kits, The HUT Duck Call Wood Blank Kit and the reusable Duck Call Turning Kit.

Each Game Call Wood Blank Kit consists of two pieces of grain-matched wood. Most of the work has been done you need only a lathe and turning tools. Turns on a standard 7mm double pen mandrel. Kit also includes the reed hardware necessary to make the duck call sound. Instructions included. Includes two predrilled blanks (1-1/2 x 1-1/2 x 4" and 1-1/2 x 1-1/2 x 2"); reed mechanism and lanyard.


----------



## Sylvanite

If you just want a pretty looking call, the hut kit will probably be ok.  If you want one that actually works, you might prefer a reed kit from THO.  I made my father-in-law a goose call out of shredded money using a CSUSA reed and we couldn't get it to sound right.  So, he never used it.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## dogcatcher

If you don't know how to use the duck call you will have a hard time trying to tune it for the best sound.  It is not impossible, but almost as close to impossible as you can get.  The HUT and other kits I have tried are for shelf sitting, can someone call in ducks, yes but then even a blind hog will find an occasional acorn.

Go to THO or Custom Calls Online and read all the threads for about the last year or so.  Try and make a call, then ask questions.  If someone wanted to, they could read every duck call thread on CCO and if they try, they should be able to make a complete call, and it will sound ducky.  May not be the best sounds, but it will have duck in it.


----------



## navycop

Just curious; Are there turkey caller kits?


----------



## jzerger

Thanks for the advice on where to go to learn what I need to  know.


----------



## Iceman1979

This guy has some videos on youtube where he makes some duck calls


----------



## aweiss44

not being a good caller myself, but having several inlaws whom are, I am very unimpressed with the hut kits.


----------



## Florida Marine

navycop said:


> Just curious; Are there turkey caller kits?



To the OP...  Go to THO, great forum and great vendor.  Custom Calls...lots of beautiful work, lots of protective posters.  I am Florida Marine on both.

To Navy Cop...depends.  Box calls yes, pot calls yes...  But WHY?







This is a call I just made for the retirement gift of the Quantico Base Commander.  Its cedar, with a decal on the sound board, and a raised QIMSA Logo.

QIMSA is the Quantico Injured Sportsman Assoc, we bring wounded warriors down for free turkey, waterfowl and deer hunts.  The CO did a LOT for us, so I made this for him.


----------



## jzerger

It looks like I'll start by just buying an insert (echo insert) and turning the tube. From what I gather I need about a 1.5" x 3" + piece of wood or acrylic with a 5/8" hole.  Is the 5/8" a standard size for inserts?  How do you finish the wood (I usually use a CA finish on pens) ...I assume you need to put some sort of finish on the inside also?  I'd like to make acrylic...but it looks like they're fairly expensive in that size;  at least from the penmakers' sites that have such a thing.


----------



## TellicoTurning

jzerger said:


> *It looks like one needs two separate "kits" to make one duck call (based on the directions below...a Hut duck call).  Is this typical? *
> 
> *Are there also two separate sets of bushings (one for each kit)?*
> 
> *Thanks for your help,*
> 
> john
> 
> 
> *Description*
> 
> Presentation game calls are a thing of beauty and function. All the parts you ll need are available in two kits, The HUT Duck Call Wood Blank Kit and the reusable Duck Call Turning Kit.
> 
> Each Game Call Wood Blank Kit consists of two pieces of grain-matched wood. Most of the work has been done you need only a lathe and turning tools. Turns on a standard 7mm double pen mandrel. Kit also includes the reed hardware necessary to make the duck call sound. Instructions included. Includes two predrilled blanks (1-1/2 x 1-1/2 x 4" and 1-1/2 x 1-1/2 x 2"); reed mechanism and lanyard.



I'm not a hunter or duck caller either, but have made a number of them for sale... 

You don't actually use a "bushing" for the calls... you use rubber compression gizmo's (can't think of what they're actually called right now) that fits over your pen mandrel... you have two sizes in the "bushing" kit... one for the sound chamber and one for the tone chamber... 

I use about a 6" blank, about 1 1/2 to 2 inches square, but it at 4 and 2 inches for the call.... the 2 inch piece will hold the reed (tone chamber) and the 4 inch piece is the sound chamber... think I have those in right order... they are drilled with different sized drills... I normally use a spade bit to drill, but a good bradpoint or forstner will work as well... I forget the size of the bits right now, but think they are 3/4 and 1/2 inch... the instructions will tell you... I've made and sold about 30 duck calls, about a dozen elk calls and as many deer grunts.... the people who bought them all thought they sounded fine... almost all were made from the HUT kits with the single plastic reed... I recently bought some of the metal reed kits from HUT, but having turned them yet.... 

The calls aren't terribly complicated to make and are a lot of fun.  I'm sure you'll enjoy turning them as well.


----------



## hanau

jzerger said:


> Thanks for the advice on where to go to learn what I need to  know.[ an/QUOTE]
> 
> I am just starting to make them and far away from being expert. If you are in the tbomasville area one weekend stop by and I will try to help. I have order duck and deer call kits from THO and Turkey pot kit from Beginner Kit


----------



## McBryde

As a call user, not a call maker......yet, I can tell you that when I pick up a call to blow, and possibly buy, if it is made out of crappy parts, I know it automatically on the first blow! All of the HUT duck call parts, I am not that impressed with as a caller. I will be buying the echo inserts http://www.echocalls.com/Duckinserts.html for my calls when I start making them. Echo is a good brand of calls, and they make a very nice call that sounds great, plus they are only $5. I'd say it would be hard to use anything else if I wanted my calls to be a top notch call that would sell easily. 

E


----------



## fernhills

Here is a duck call i made from Hut, i got the complete kit but did not like the rubber expansion mandrel thingy so i made my own from wood. Gave it to an avid duck hunter friend and he raved about the sound from it.  Made a lot, but used Echo inserts for goose and duck.  Since bought brass mandrels made some more calls and now lost some interest, will pick up again.  Carl


----------



## Rifleman1776

Get just one kit from HUT. Making that will give you an idea of what is involved.
I buy my reeds from them and other sources but use my own wood for the body. Do also get lanyards.
Fun to make. I sell some but stopped traveling to events where duck hunters gather because of cost of travel these days.


----------

